# Eddy Merckx.....Where are they made?



## EPO

I am interested in purchasing a 2004 RACE w/the aluminum body and carbon rear stay and I am wondering where they are made? and Assembled? 
It has the easton tubing which I believe is made in Tawian?

Any info would be helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## boneman

*Belgium*

The non-carbon frames I have seen, and this goes back, all have the EU sticker on them, indicating for me, that they've been made in Belgium based upon the ever spreading web of EU legislation on this side of the pond. 

His shop is in the Brussels area. As for the carbon frames, not a clue.


----------



## cannibal

*eddy merckx frames*

Eddy merckx's factory is located in Meise, Belgium, just outside of Brussels. My mother is Belgian and I have had numerous opportunities to visit and purchase frames at the factory for the last 20 years. Before the titanium and carbon trend, all (most?) of Merckx's frames were fabricated at the Belgian factory using colombus and sometimes Reynold's tubes. Merckx had Litespeed build his early titanium frames to his specifications, but now produces titanium frames at the factory in Belgium. I bought a titanium time trial frame ridden by Axel at the factory last year in Nov. The decal reads made in Belgium. I asked the Rep at the factory last year why Merckx switched from Colombus tubes to Easton. He advised the Easton tubing was lighter and stronger than Colombus. I question that opinion? I am clueless where the carbon Merckx frames are built. I hope this info. was helpful.


----------



## orange_julius

Just a quick note that when somebody says that frame A is made in B, it means that frame A is welded in B. It does not imply that the tubing itself is made in B. That would be quite impressive for metal tubes.


----------



## j-son

*Belgium and Italy for carbon*

According to the Merckx propagandists (of which I am one), all frames but carbons are made in Belgium, in the Merckx factory. The carbon frames are made in Italy by Oria (spelling? ... a company famous in motorsports and marine industries for carbon/composite manufacturing).

After checking my Team Sc, I couldnt find a single sticker indicating where it was made, other than the Easton sticker annoucning the tubes are "Made in USA".

A better question: Does it matter where Eddy's frames are made? As long as they meet his standards, I dont care if they are welded by goat farmers in Lapland.


----------



## High Gear

*I don't know about you but,*

I get a warm feeling knowing that the guy welding the tubes on my frame has a long history of cycling in his culture. He understands and maybe even loves the sport to the point that he takes great care in building the frame. I prefer this to someone that hasn't a clue about cycling and is just trying to make a buck. I know who made all my bikes and it wasn't close to China.


----------



## PCMD

High Gear said:


> I get a warm feeling knowing that the guy welding the tubes on my frame has a long history of cycling in his culture. He understands and maybe even loves the sport to the point that he takes great care in building the frame. I prefer this to someone that hasn't a clue about cycling and is just trying to make a buck. I know who made all my bikes and it wasn't close to China.


And, how do you know that welder in China "hasn't a clue about cycling"?


----------



## bigdeal

*Ti*

I just emailed the Merckx importer today (gitabike) to see if they are still 'making' the Majestic, they are not, it's discontinued much to my dismay. I owned a 2003, made by Litespeed, in the US. Times were tough and a layoff forced the sale. I know for a fact that 2004s were made by LS as well, if anyone can find a 53 out there let me know ;-) As far as the others, my Team SC (FUB Blue paint scheme, thanks) has a nice little Made In Belgium sticker at the top of the downtube. I put clear paint polish over it to make sure it stays.


----------



## MerckxMad

*Majestic*



bigdeal said:


> I just emailed the Merckx importer today (gitabike) to see if they are still 'making' the Majestic, they are not, it's discontinued much to my dismay. I owned a 2003, made by Litespeed, in the US. Times were tough and a layoff forced the sale. I know for a fact that 2004s were made by LS as well, if anyone can find a 53 out there let me know ;-) As far as the others, my Team SC (FUB Blue paint scheme, thanks) has a nice little Made In Belgium sticker at the top of the downtube. I put clear paint polish over it to make sure it stays.


I picked up a Majestic last November from River City Bicycles as part of a trade-in deal after Gita told me they were impossible to get. Maybe the good folks at RCB can scare one up for you. Believe it or not, the Majestic is a much better fit and gives me a smoother ride than the Classic. The geometry is Merckx Century Geometry and the tubes are shaped differently. Go figure.


----------



## MerckxMad

*My Merckx Frames*

My Team SC has a "Made in Belgium" label. My Fuga (n/k/a Race) is labeled "Amadeus" which I was told is a Taiwanese mfr. My Majestic is made in the good 'ol US of A by LS. My Leader also has an old, peeling "Product of Belgium" label. As long as they meet King Eddy's approval, I don't care much about the guy who rolls the tubes or does the welding.


----------



## AJS

bigdeal said:


> I just emailed the Merckx importer today (gitabike) to see if they are still 'making' the Majestic, they are not, it's discontinued much to my dismay. I owned a 2003, made by Litespeed, in the US. Times were tough and a layoff forced the sale. I know for a fact that 2004s were made by LS as well, if anyone can find a 53 out there let me know ;-) As far as the others, my Team SC (FUB Blue paint scheme, thanks) has a nice little Made In Belgium sticker at the top of the downtube. I put clear paint polish over it to make sure it stays.


Competitive Cyclist has a 48 & 50 Majestic, too bad they don't have your size. Maybe you can call them and they'd know where they could scare one up for you? Here's the link. Good Ruck!


----------



## Spunout

j-son said:


> ...I dont care if they are welded by goat farmers in Lapland.


Be suspicious if this is the case. There are no goats in Lapland. Reindeer, yes. A few pigs also. Nary a goat.


----------



## colker1

PCMD said:


> And, how do you know that welder in China "hasn't a clue about cycling"?


on the same note: how does one know if a belgium, italian or french welder loves cycling or is just making a buck? btw, what's wrong w/ working for a living?


----------



## AJS

colker1 said:


> on the same note: how does one know if a belgium, italian or french welder loves cycling or is just making a buck?


Good point. 

What gets me is: who gives a rat's ass WHERE a frame is mfg'ed or the tubes are sourced from? Other than nostalgia/nationalism, what's the big deal? As long as it's high quality workmanship and materials, it doesn't really matter, does it?

This would NOT apply to something like, say, a real Stradivarius violin or such. Now that's a whole different situation!


----------



## atpjunkie

*My Team Alu*

sprouts the Begian tricolor and Made in Belgium. as for the Tubes, who cares, he isn't known for his metal extraction and forming. He orders his pipes to his specs. Personally I just like the thought that he probably strolls through the factory keeping tabs on things. this guy was so meticulous about his stuff it as a racer, I'm sure it's the same as a mfr.
RE: guys in Taiwan, most Taiwan frames are welded by machine. Masi who is owned by Haro now has bikes made in Taiwan and some in Italy. FWIW from what I've heard from guys @ the company, they are actually getting more consistent frames from the machine welded Taiwanese factory. Sometimes a 'guy' isn't always the best.


----------



## Ricky2

*Bigots in cycling*



PCMD said:


> And, how do you know that welder in China "hasn't a clue about cycling"?




Good question. The guy that made the disparaging remark is just regurgitating the learned bigotry against China that much of the cycling industry perpetrates.


----------



## AJSredux

atpjunkie said:


> Personally I just like the thought that he probably strolls through the factory keeping tabs on things. this guy was so meticulous about his stuff it as a racer, I'm sure it's the same as a mfr.
> RE: guys in Taiwan, most Taiwan frames are welded by machine. Masi who is owned by Haro now has bikes made in Taiwan and some in Italy. FWIW from what I've heard from guys @ the company, they are actually getting more consistent frames from the machine welded Taiwanese factory. Sometimes a 'guy' isn't always the best.


There is definitely something satisfying and reassuring about a frame that has been specced and/or put together by someone in 'Yurp from the 'old school' of cycling, because let's face it - Far Eastern cyclists haven't been much known for winning many TdF's or one day Classics. 

But they're a quick study as far as mfg'ing and distribution goes. We all found that out in the '70s & '80s with the car & electronics industries. The phrase "Made in Japan" is now no longer a thing of derision, but actually means "high quality".

I have a 2003 Raleigh steel frame, which is gen-u-ine Eye-tai-yun Columbus Nivacrom Zona tubing, that I bought in new condition off eBay for $225. (The guy said he rode it a few times, then stripped the Chorus group & other parts off it and bought a Kestrel CF frame) Judging from the looks of the welds, a very nice TIG-welding job was done in Taiwan to put it together. The paint job is pretty decent too. It would be nice to know that Ernesto or Eddy was in the vicinity while the torch was lit, but heck why bother with that expense when the quality is this good?

To quote one Mr. Neuman: "What, me worry?"


----------

